# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Erato Apollo 7, wireless earphones, Erato Audio Technology Ltd., Brea, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - eratolife.com

"Apollo 7 - World's Most Compact True Wireless Earphones" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

ERATO Apollo7 True wireless bluetooth headset

Published on Mar 6, 2016




> ERATO Apollo7 True wireless bluetooth headset red dot wireless bluetooth headphone, audio, high quality headset.

----------


## Airicist

Erato Apollo 7: An Apple AirPods competitor that gets it right

Published on Sep 19, 2016




> Apple AirPods competitors are coming 
> The Apollo 7 is one of the few totally wireless earphones that performs well, with a reliable connection and good sound.


"More Apple AirPods competitors are coming"
Taiwan-based Erato has made two new totally wireless earphones available for preorder on crowdfunding site Indiegogo: The Muse 5 and Rio 3.

by David Carnoy
September 14, 2016

----------

